# Almost too pretty to install



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

$200 bucks and 30* temp drop.. Sign me up. That poor lil ole 326 radiator just wasn't cuttiing it.


----------



## 68 gto (Apr 28, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's purty! :cheers

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought about putting it on my mantle...


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

Keep it in the man cave for a few days so as to admire the coolness to come :cool


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Give us some details.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Bought off of ebay. $196.34 shipped. 3 core Champion radiator including radiator cap. Tranny cooler . I run a near stock 66 389 with 39k. New bearings and summit 2801 cam. Needless to say the 10.5 and no lead is not happy. I run a big car alluminum fan and fan shroud. Runs 195 at 75mph. cools off to 180 at anything below 60. Did a search and found nothing but good reviews. If it doesn't cool your car send it back for a refund. Here's the web site Champion Radiator, Aluminum radiators, Racing radiator but this is not where I bought it from although it was drop shipped from them to me. With the 326 radiator it would run 190 and roll up to 220+ under hard throttle or running down the highway. I run 91octane and a lead substitue. Only "problem" I noticed is the lower water neck was technically closer to the fan shroud. But then again the fan I run is bigger than stock so my shroud is "adjusted" May be a hair taller but no hood clearance problems. Recieved it in 5 days including a weekend.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Jackanapes said:


> Keep it in the man cave for a few days so as to admire the coolness to come :cool


My man cave is, as of last week, the entire house so I was thinking about above the fireplace..


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks similar to the one in my car. I have two electric "puller" fans with a built-in shroud around the radiator. The fan noise can be a little irritating, which is more of a whine, compared to the roar of a mechanical fan, and of course looks nothing close to factory. However, I can drive in 100 degree stop & go traffic, and never get above 190. I am sure you will like it, as it will not only look pretty, but keep the temps where they belong!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

NICE!!!! :agree:cheers


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just when to their website and they are out of stock. Ha just my luck. I am going to have to keep my eye on them. I think my 455 would love to kick the stock 326 rad to the curb for one of these.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

There are many suppliers on ebay, just make sure it says 3 row and either cools 650hp or fits the gto with the 5.5


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I ordered one the other day. Should be here Monday. $239 w/ shipping. Way cheaper than a stock replacement. Thanks, facn8me. You saved me some $$.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

well worth the money, my car never goes above 185 with the champion, i would (and did) recommend it.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Did you ever get a 30* temp drop? I installed a Griffin Thermal 2 row aluminum rad and still had to add a electric fan. I'm still around 215*

Is it the radiator? This is the one I have http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GRI-1-25221-X/


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Bump for quick answer


----------

